# Zebra Danio neuroscience



## Jack B (3 Mar 2021)

Light entertainment in The Guardian today


----------



## jaypeecee (3 Mar 2021)

Hi @Jack B 

Absolutely fascinating article. When I frequented another forum, some of us did experiments to see how fish responded to music. One of the forum members even tried Handel's Water Music! It shouldn't come as any surprise that fish can hear or feel sounds. Just think about dolphins and whales - they communicate by means of sonic pulses.

JPC


----------



## not called Bob (4 Mar 2021)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Jack B
> 
> Absolutely fascinating article. When I frequented another forum, some of us did experiments to see how fish responded to music. One of the forum members even tried Handel's Water Music! It shouldn't come as any surprise that fish can hear or feel sounds. Just think about dolphins and whales - they communicate by means of sonic pulses.
> 
> JPC


Whales and dolphins are cetaceans, 

But there's plenty of very loud life in the sea.  Pistol shrimp make a lot of noise in areas of high density, and herring make a noise at breeding time that means works like hydrolic piling can not be under taken at such a time for fear of messing up the spawning. 

I spend a far old amount of time listening to hydrophones and its definitely not the nice chilled out sounds of a mindfulness track, but a white noise assault, that puts you in good stead if ever going to be tortured by sound.


----------



## jaypeecee (4 Mar 2021)

not called Bob said:


> I spend a far old amount of time listening to hydrophones...


Hi @not called Bob 

Are you, perhaps, a marine biologist?

JPC


----------



## not called Bob (4 Mar 2021)

I dabble in it yes, normally bolted onto renewable or hydrocarbon projects


----------



## Simmo (4 Mar 2021)

At least she didn’t make the fish wear enormous trousers 😂


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (4 Mar 2021)

Pretty much hardens my resolve that you can get anything passed an ethics committee as long as you have ‘Neuroscientist’ in some part of your job title.


----------



## sparkyweasel (4 Mar 2021)

Closer to home, Angelfish communicate by clicks, and there are Croaking Gouramis. The gouramis are loud, Angels you can listen to with a stethoscope against the tank glass. Probably lots of other species if we start listening.


----------



## not called Bob (4 Mar 2021)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Pretty much hardens my resolve that you can get anything passed an ethics committee as long as you have ‘Neuroscientist’ in some part of your job title.


Of the vertebrates, fish have traditionally been the easiest to get a licence or permission to use, though there's a big move away especially when genetically a school can be incredibly diverse and those natural variables can mess with the experiments result as they were not planned in its design, there has been all sorts of advancements and cellular level work is so much more effective and money efficient, than having a couple of dozen 1 plus cube vats running and making assumptions they were all going to behave the same. 

This carried on into a lot of human work, we have a big old library we fall back on, yet its mainly white chaps, healthy enough to be in the forces aged 18 to 30, so it's no wonder we have missed things and been surprised when it turns out gender and in some cases ethnicity can play a huge part in how your body copes with a foreign body stresser 

I experienced a great experiments completion bbq where it turned out we were served up the control animals, sea bass and nephrops that had been left alone. They forgot though that in order to have this many animals to serve up to the faculty, their control group was way higher thean the exposed and so suffering the stresses of competing, lower oxygen etc and would make the test fall apart at any degree of scrutiny, but it was a wet lab (drinks at lunch) and this was the tradition there, to aim to end a big experiment in time for a mid summer party.


----------



## PARAGUAY (7 Mar 2021)

I am guessing the zebra fish is in labs all over the world in reseach to help in medical work. Its in the news quite a few times one of its abilities apparantly unique in cell repair. MC hammer? Fair more humane to play the Beatles


----------



## dw1305 (8 Mar 2021)

Hi all,


PARAGUAY said:


> Its in the news quite a few times one of its abilities apparantly unique in cell repair.


They have their <"own journal">. 

I have <"an acquaintance"> who works on _Danio rerio _neural crest cells. Apparently the gene control of fin formation is conserved in all vertebrates and the neural crest cells have the ability to regenerate tissue, meaning that you can use fin formation in Zebra Danio as a model system for limb development in humans etc.

cheers Darrel


----------

